# Show Collar Problem. HELP!!!!!



## creighton1996

I am new to showing market wethers, and I was wondering if any body could help. When I walk my goat with his show collar he coughs and gags. But he does with his normal collar and leash. What do I do?


----------



## nancy d

Tell us, what is the difference between your show collar & the other one?
Does it fit up high so when you have to coax him he doesnt choke?


----------



## creighton1996

My show collar is the small silver chain, and the other collar is like a dog collar.


----------



## Dani-1995

Its normal. Goats are very stubborn and don't like to be told who's in charge. Make sure the chain is up under his jaw good. I'd practice two or three times a day until he catches on.


----------



## 8566

Not familiar with all the show 'stuff' for meat goats but I've seen some use a collar that has prongs to encourage the animal from putting pressure onto it's neck. 

Could she use something like that? Is it not a good idea? Judges don't like to see this?

HTH,


----------



## nancy d

The pinch collars are use often especially with bucks in the ring, at least for meat goats. 
I dont know about FFA though.
Creighton ya just have to practice with your show collar.Make sure it's not set on choke & keep it high up like has been said.


----------



## goatgirl132

I personally don't like choke collars but they are used.... ALOT *sigh*
Get someone behind him to pull his tail when he stops so he will start walking and award him with food or a treet when he's walking good.
He will figure it out, he won't like the tail pulling so hell walk and contenu to walk once he figures out why he's getting it and The reward is for when he walks good and he's gunna like the reward and contenu walking so its a win win just use whatever you will use in the right to train him


----------



## Dani-1995

LilBleatsFarm said:


> Not familiar with all the show 'stuff' for meat goats but I've seen some use a collar that has prongs to encourage the animal from putting pressure onto it's neck.
> 
> Could she use something like that? Is it not a good idea? Judges don't like to see this?
> 
> HTH,


I use them and think they are a wonderful tool if you know how to use them. You can't yank on them or anything too hard and they HAVE to be right under the jaw otherwise the goat cant breath well. I HIGHLY reccomend putting them on your own neck and figuring out what hurts too much so you know how to use it on the goat. Yes you may look crazy but at least youll know how your animal feels. That helps to use them humanley. If it hurts me too much then I dont do it to my anmal. Plain and simple.


----------



## keren

My goats hate the dog choke chains which are standard in the dairy show ring here. 

I went against the grain and just got nice plain dog collars (as thin as possible) and got them all purple so all my show equipment matches. I started showing my goats in those and within a year other breeders started doing it and you now see just as many normal collars as the chains. 

I only use chains if I am running out of purple show collars, and only on the very well behaved goats that walk nicely and never pull. The collars are so much gentler on them. Plus I like colour coordinating them


----------



## HoosierShadow

Is your collar a choke collar, or is it something like this?









The one above is what everyone here uses on their 4-H/FFA animals, I believe pronged collars are either looked down on or not allowed, I'm not sure which.
Some kids do use the dog choke collars, but usually have them rigged, so they do not tighten up - usually just like the one above, but no handle, instead they are holding the chain.

The doe above gave my daughter a HARD time, she was the kind to cough, and gag, and not want to walk. She'd twist her head to try and get out of the show collar, so we used a double sided clip and clipped it to each side of the chain to keep her from getting out of it <other kids did this too>.

I agree, practice everyday, don't get frustrated or upset, because it just gets your goat upset too and it will shut down and not want to work with you.
Routine, and rewards, that's what I recommend. If your goat isn't into eating treats, then just praise him, and pet him and show him some love. If he sees your happy with him, then hopefully that will encourage him.


----------



## Dani-1995

Double sided clips are wonderful, love them! I use them on all collars. 

Candice just gave me a great idea. I'm very visual so maybe if we post pictures of show.collars and descriptions of how we liked them then that would help? I haveto rigged collars so many different.ways haha. Each way works a little different


----------



## HoosierShadow

Dani-1995 said:


> Double sided clips are wonderful, love them! I use them on all collars.
> 
> Candice just gave me a great idea. I'm very visual so maybe if we post pictures of show.collars and descriptions of how we liked them then that would help? I haveto rigged collars so many different.ways haha. Each way works a little different


I think that would be a great idea! I think it would definitely help to see how others use their collars to their different advantages, situations.

For those having trouble, see if you can post a pic of you and your goat, how your holding them, etc. that could really help when asking for advice.


----------



## Dani-1995

I'll get pictures of mine tomorrow... too yucky outside to search the barn for them all. 

I agree, pictures of what your doing now will help... Visuals are awesome for me!


----------



## goatgirl132

Im at a show i was walking my goat around so i got a few quick pics


----------



## kristinatucker

Good thread. I have been looking for options for our first show season. We will show dairy and not sure what to go with. Do you usually use a lead too? Maybe some of you could post links to where you get yours? I like the one pictured above.


----------



## goatgirl132

I don't use a lead on my wethers or breed looks sloppy and i have less control but i also have no control when their in a halter. But in a chin i have complete control but for some people its vice versa 

And thanks  
I make them check out at www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## HoosierShadow

I love your show collar goatgirl! I'll have to check out your site  
I've seen similar collars with the chain & clear handgrip at the shows last summer, seemed to be really popular.

Here's another example of the collar my kids use:








Got the above pic from: www.pbsanimalhealth.com
Some goats show great with these, and they are the most popular that I've seen, but again that 2 sided clip can be a lifesaver for a naughty goat that tries to get out of it. I'd recommend the large 2 sided clip <like my daughter used in a pic on the previous page>, for large breeds of goats, if you use one too short it may not work very well.

I've also seen a lot of these leads used as well, but with a chain collar not nylon collar, they are nice, especially for well behaved goats that might not be very tall - so your not bending over as much. But also, I liked the looks of this because it seemed to give the handler a chance to space themself from the goat a little vs. standing over the goat <if that makes sense>. Also seems to help hold the head up better.


----------



## goatgirl132

That hoosier!


----------



## kaleyrenee99

HoosierShadow said:


> I love your show collar goatgirl! I'll have to check out your site
> I've seen similar collars with the chain & clear handgrip at the shows last summer, seemed to be really popular.
> 
> Here's another example of the collar my kids use:
> 
> Got the above pic from: www.pbsanimalhealth.com
> Some goats show great with these, and they are the most popular that I've seen, but again that 2 sided clip can be a lifesaver for a naughty goat that tries to get out of it. I'd recommend the large 2 sided clip <like my daughter used in a pic on the previous page>, for large breeds of goats, if you use one too short it may not work very well.
> 
> I've also seen a lot of these leads used as well, but with a chain collar not nylon collar, they are nice, especially for well behaved goats that might not be very tall - so your not bending over as much. But also, I liked the looks of this because it seemed to give the handler a chance to space themself from the goat a little vs. standing over the goat <if that makes sense>. Also seems to help hold the head up better.


my show collar is just like this one!! my goat dosnt walk very well with it though... he either tries pulling back or rearing up. does anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## goatgirl132

kaleyrenee99 said:


> my show collar is just like this one!! my goat dosnt walk very well with it though... he either tries pulling back or rearing up. does anybody know how to fix this?


Get someone else out there spray his face when he pulls and get them to pull his tail when he dosent walk


----------



## Dani-1995

Hold the bridge of his nose softly and point in the right angle while walking him still. If he fights then keep coaxing him. Remember, if you keep walking he has.no choice but to walk.

One thing I've started doing is starting at a light jog/fast walk with young goats. Seems to work really well with then


----------



## kaleyrenee99

goatgirl132 said:


> Get someone else out there spray his face when he pulls and get them to pull his tail when he dosent walk


Okay ill try it tomorrow and let you know how it works!


----------



## goatgirl132

Kiss to him to or a soft steady whistle! He might just be freeking out.
And if you wanna try it
Give him a treet as he walks good but only when he's walking good or making progress!

Good luck!! And remember STAY CALM!!!!!!


----------



## okiemama

Its strange how the standard changes every where you go here in Oklahoma the pronged collars are standard for meat goats


----------



## goatgirl132

I know not to go to Oklahoma now!!! Id go on a rampage


----------



## okiemama

goatgirl132 said:


> I know not to go to Oklahoma now!!! Id go on a rampage


Probably so.


----------



## polopony

Practice, practice, practice.

Either use a chain or one with the leather handle - if you want to progress, then you need to use the tools that the good handlers use. We use a chain dog collar with a little link clips 
http://www.scubatoys.com/store/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=DiveRiteQuickLinks
That way, you can make it fit correctly and your wether can't slip the collar. A chain collar gives you more control than a flat collar, plus your goat looks cleaner.

You need to train your goat to lead well. We start training ours by first tying them up short to a wood post (using a flat collar) so they learn they can't get away, then we use two buckets of grain and lead them back and forth between the buckets gradually increasing the distance. There is a reward for leading well. Once they get the idea, my kids start taking them on longer walks down the road. Also practice bracing.


----------



## goatgirl132

How he doing now?


----------

